

Contribute to OpenStreetMap from GitHub - benbalter
https://github.com/blog/2041-improving-map-data-on-github

======
evv
This is cool, but it seems like GitHub has lost their focus. Shouldn't they
concentrate efforts on improving collaborative software development?

